# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Mint chops & boiled cabbage

## chipps

Just watering my wilting potted mint & suddenly felt ill. 
Now I remember....... 
How many mum's used to cook up those watery mint chops that were all greyish with uncooked fat, boiled cabbage & mash?   
Or the mint peas FFS, they'd go grey colour with the same stink  :Tissue2:   
Love my mum dearly, but glad I left home  :Bbq2:

----------


## rrobor

I have been blessed. Mum was a great cook, sister was Cordon bleu, and wife is no slouch in the kitchen. And Ive got the gut to prove it.

----------


## rrobor

wouldnt have an idea, I stopped climbing on these things cos I couldnt read the dial. Anyways I cant count in Kilos. Its like when the cops report the guy was 152cm high. He could be a giant or a midget for all I know. Why cant they say he was 5' 10" or whatever.

----------

